# مزيل البويات



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (12 أبريل 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_عايز تركيبة لمزيل البويات وجزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## chemicaleng (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم محمد 
وضعت هذة التركيبة فى موضوع الدهانات والاحبار الحديثة ولكن انقلها هنا لك 
والسبب فى وضعها هناك فقط رغبتى فى ان يكون موضوع الدهانات متواصل لمن يحب المتابعة 
وها هى 

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
مزيلات الدهان لها انواع كثيرة ولكن التركيبة المذكورة هنا هى مزيل دهان عام 
الخطوات لعمل 100 كجم من مزيل دهان عام يعتمد على الميثيلين كلورايد : 
- اذابة 0.5 كجم شمع ( نوع درجة انصهارو حوالى 50 درجة مؤية ) فى 2 كيلو تلوين عند حرارة 60 درجة مؤية ( فى حمام مائى والحذر من اللهب ) 
- فى وعاء الخلط النظيف ضع 75 كجم من الميثيلين كلورايد وضيف عليهم كمية الشمع الذائب مع التحريك بسرعة 200 الى 300 دورة فى الدقيقة 
- اضف 2.5 كجم مشتت ( النوع المستعمل فى دهانات الالكيد وهو صابون لاحد المعادن غالبا ) مع استمرار التقليب 
- اضف 1.5 كجم من التيلوز رقم (Tylose® MB 60000 P2) ولا بديل لة من باقى انواع التيلوز واستمر فى التقليب 
- اضف 2.5 كجم ايثانول و 2.5 كجم ميثيل اثيل كيتون مع استمرار التقليب بسرعة 200 دورة فى الدقيقة 
- اضف 5 كيلوجرام بيوتيل كليكول او بيوتيل سيلوسولف 
- اضف 1 كجم من محلول 20 % لبنزوات الصوديوم فى الماء ( 200 جم بنزوات صوديوم مذابين فى 800 جرام ماء ) كمادة حافظة *
ملاحظات على التركيب 
ممكن التغيير بالذيادة اةو النقصان فى التيلوز للحصول على لزوجة معتدلة لان اللزوجة مهمة جدا فى عمل هذا النوع من المزيل الذى يمكن ان يطبق بالبخ او بالفرشاة ( فى اتجاة واحد ) وبعد طلاءة على القطعة المراد ازالة الدهان عنها توضع فى الشمس لعدة دقائق .
ما يحدث فعليا هو ان طبقة الشمع تجف هى والتيلوز بعد البخ وبما ان جزىء الميثيلين كلورايد سريع التطاير فلن يجد مخرج للخروج من طبقة المذيل الا ان يعبر خلال طبقة الدهان مع ملاحظة ان حجم الجزىء صغير جدا وبعد ذلك سيتمدد بفعل حرارة الشمس مسببا خلع الدهان عن السطح المطلى علية وفى العادة تكرر العملية اكثر من مرة 
ممكن التغيير فى الميثيل اثيل كيتون ( اسيتون او اثيل اسيتات ) حسب متطلبات البيئة فى بلد معين 

ملاحظة التركيبة موثوقة ومجربة وهى بمساعدة الدعم الفنى لشركة تيلوز 
واللة الموفق


واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذنا الغالى


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (12 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا اخوى الكريم
وياريت توضحلنا ايه هو الشمع المستخدم فى التركيبة وثانيا لما اذيب الشمع فى التلوين هل لما اشعل النار عليهم يحدث ضرر ولا مفيش حاجة هتحصل وايه هو الاناء المناسب لذلك 
والف شكرلك


----------



## chemicaleng (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
نوع الشمع المستعمل هو شمع بارافين درجة انصهارة من 50 الى 55 درجة مؤية ومتوفر عند بائعى المواد الكيماوية وعند اسالتة استخدم حمام مائى ( عبارة عن وعاة كبير بة ماء مغلى ووعاء اصغر منة يوضع بة الشمع والتولوين ) وممكن ان تغلى الماء اولا ثم اغمر الوعاء الصغر الذى بة الشمع والتولوين وراقب درجة الحرارة حتى لا يتطاير التولوين .
واللة الموفق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (12 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا واريد من حضرتك تركيبة مزيل يقع البوية من الملابس ويكون استخدامه على الجاف وداخل ماكينة الغسيل وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (12 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng 
جزاك الله خيرا وياريت تمدنا بتركيبة الكولة المستخدمة للكاوتش
والطريقة الشعبية لها والتى هو رخيصة الثمن


----------



## chemicaleng (13 أبريل 2010)

*لاصق للصق الكاوتشوك*



محمد حسن توكة قال:


> chemicaleng
> جزاك الله خيرا وياريت تمدنا بتركيبة الكولة المستخدمة للكاوتش
> والطريقة الشعبية لها والتى هو رخيصة الثمن



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم محمد 
بالنسبة ( للكولة ) هل من الممكن التوضيح اكثر هل المقصود لاصفق من النوع الذى يوضع على كلا القطعتين المراد لصقهما ثم بعد دقيقة يتم لصقهما تحت ضغط ( هذا النوع نسمية contact adhesive) 
ولى عندك طلب بسيط ان نكمل هذا الحديث فى موضوع ( دائرة النقاش والبحث فى المواد اللاصقة ) حتى يكون فى مكانة الصحيح وسأكتب لك تركيبة مبدئية مقترحة هناك فقط اخبرنى ما مواصفات اللاصق الذى تريدة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (13 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم
> نوع الشمع المستعمل هو شمع بارافين درجة انصهارة من 50 الى 55 درجة مؤية ومتوفر عند بائعى المواد الكيماوية وعند اسالتة استخدم حمام مائى ( عبارة عن وعاة كبير بة ماء مغلى ووعاء اصغر منة يوضع بة الشمع والتولوين ) وممكن ان تغلى الماء اولا ثم اغمر الوعاء الصغر الذى بة الشمع والتولوين وراقب درجة الحرارة حتى لا يتطاير التولوين .
> واللة الموفق


 جزاك الله خيرا وسوف اخبرك باى جديد اثناء التجربة باذن الله
وربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (13 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم محمد
> بالنسبة ( للكولة ) هل من الممكن التوضيح اكثر هل المقصود لاصفق من النوع الذى يوضع على كلا القطعتين المراد لصقهما ثم بعد دقيقة يتم لصقهما تحت ضغط ( هذا النوع نسمية contact adhesive)
> ولى عندك طلب بسيط ان نكمل هذا الحديث فى موضوع ( دائرة النقاش والبحث فى المواد اللاصقة ) حتى يكون فى مكانة الصحيح وسأكتب لك تركيبة مبدئية مقترحة هناك فقط اخبرنى ما مواصفات اللاصق الذى تريدة
> واللة الموفق


 فعلا هو المطلوب ياغالى النوع اللى ذكرته واين الموضوع الذى سوف اكتب فيه سؤالى لانى مشفتش الموضوع ده للاسف وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السعيد رضا (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وهل سيكون المزيل متطاير


----------



## السعيد رضا (26 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحت عايز اعرف المزيل دة متطاير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (18 يوليو 2010)

انا مش فاهم حاجة خالص


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 يوليو 2010)

dr\gamalelden قال:


> انا مش فاهم حاجة خالص


السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم ياريت توضح ايه اللى انت مش فاهمه علشان نوضحلك اللى انت عاوزه بالظبط
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## السعيد رضا (18 يوليو 2010)

(Tylose® MB 60000 P2) التيلوز دة الى موجود فى التركيبة مش موجود أنا دورت علية فى العتبة(مصر) ومش موجود ياريت لو حد يعرف اجيبة منين أو يقدر ساعدنى أنا جبت الكيماويات اللى فى التركيبة كلها ووقفة على التيلوز دة


----------



## chemicaleng (19 يوليو 2010)

السعيد رضا قال:


> لو سمحت عايز اعرف المزيل دة متطاير وبارك الله فيك



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
لم افهم ما الذى تقصده بسؤالك تحديدا ولكن فكره عمل مزيلات الدهان ببساطه شديده هى :
وجود مركب ذو حجم ذرات صغير جدا ( الميثيلين كلورايد ) وهذا المركب موجود ضمن نظام دهان تجف الطبقه الخرجيه فيه بسرعه كبيره ( نتيجه لوجود الشمع والتيلوز ) وعند جفاف الطبقه الخارجيه تتكون قشره على السطح الخرجى للطبقه المزيل ( سواء دهنت بالفرشاه او بالبخ ) ونتيجه لذلك وحيث ان الميثيلين كلورايد شديد التطاير ( يستحسن وضع القطعه المراد ازاله الدهان عنها فى الشمس لزياده سرعه تبخر الميثيلين كلورايد ) فأنه لن يجد طريقا للتبخر خارج طبقه الدهان ولكنه سيعبر خلال طبقه الدهان ( لصغر حجم جزيئاته ) ويتواجد بين طبقه الدهان والجسم المطلى عليه الدهان ( صاج السياره مثلا ) وسيتبخر وهو موجود هناك مما سيؤدى لتكون انتفاخات ( هى من الميثيلين كلورايد ) مما سيتسبب فى نزع طبقه الدهان عن الصاج .
علما ان الانواع الاخرى من المذيبات الموجودة ( ميثيل اثيل كيتون او اسيتون او كليكول والماء ) هى للمساعده على عبور الميثيلين كلورايد خلال طبقه الدهان.
والكحول الموجود هو لاعطاء التيلوز السماكه المطلوبه .

الله الموفق


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السعيد درغام (5 مارس 2012)

السلام وعليكم مش فاهم حاجه خالص ارجو توضيح اكثر 
مع الشكر
​


----------



## دوولي (6 مارس 2012)

الله يعطيكم العافيهـ


----------

